# Osprey attacks Eagle's nest.......



## EricD (Feb 6, 2010)

This Osprey attacked the Eagle nest for 10 minutes. What a show to watch. Here are a few shot's (mid-day light was a bit harsh)

1







2






3






4


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 6, 2010)

Love it! Great action shots 

The last shot is really confusing though? I see its head, I see its tail... The eagle is just confusing the hell out of me. Haha


----------



## sinjans (Feb 6, 2010)

NICE!!!


----------



## rstrick2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Did the Eagle defend his nest. What a great show to witness let alone capture. Great  work


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this incredible site to see.  I've never been interested in photographing birds, but this makes me see birds in a whole new way.  The third shot is strange to me too, I can't figure out how the eagles head is that position:thumbup:.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 6, 2010)

The last one is awesome!


----------



## jtee (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome captures ..must have been great to watch  let alone photograph.


----------



## JAFO28 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats incredible stuff! Looks like some real life Top Gun action!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats crazy. What a brave Osprey. I was hoping to scroll down and see the Osprey clenched in the Eagles talons.

Incredible capture!


----------



## suicidal (Feb 6, 2010)

amazing shots!


----------



## EricD (Feb 6, 2010)

Eagle did defend the nest...but every day it seems somebody was to mess with the Eagle!
He does like to steal fish from Ospreys!


----------



## Insanity (Feb 6, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> Thank you so much for posting this incredible site to see.  I've never been interested in photographing birds, but this makes me see birds in a whole new way.  The third shot is strange to me too, I can't figure out how the eagles head is that position:thumbup:.



The osprey is between the camera and the eagle, so the eagle is turned facing us. Looks like he also has his tail turned towards us.

Nice pictures as well, what length lens and how far are you from the nest?


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

The way it looks to me is the Osprey was coming in, the Eagle took off to defend and put his talons/eyes on the Osprey, but he was moving so fast he zipped past, and Eric caught it at that moment.


----------



## swatanter_k (Feb 7, 2010)

nice pic's


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually...If you ever sit and watch birds of prey "fight in flight" you will see one over the top of another using their talons to try and kill or injure the other. The bottom - eagle in this case; will actually turn upside down and grab the bird comin in from above and start a spiral fall while holding and tearing at the other one!  Its an amazing site to see. Seems like birds of prey while doing this "fight in flight" are playing a game of chicken as well. Ive seen them do this from 100ft and at the last foot from the ground - take back to the sky! 

EricD: I love this picture series and hope to see much more to come! Love your photos! (My dad is a huge fan as well!)


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 7, 2010)

great capture!


----------



## lelo (Feb 7, 2010)

Eric, your timing is incredible


----------



## grafxman (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are amazing pics. I wonder if the osprey was enraged because the eagle stole a fish or if it had carried off an osprey chick.


----------



## USM IS (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this guy fricking stupid or what?......Great shots again sir......Mike


----------



## WI_hntr (Feb 14, 2010)

Great action shots!


----------

